# Total Dog Award



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations! You must be absolutely exhilarated as well as exhausted. Once you have had a chance to rest we would love BIG pictures of your beauties.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

That is great, and congratulations. ! I love when poodles win awards! They really do rule!!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations!! Those Total dogs wins just bring tears to my eyes..so specail


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lora decided at the last minute to do Total Dog, we had slip leads no regular collars or leashes at the show, so with a borrowed 6 ft leash and an extra show chain she took Rikki into the ring. Rikki hadn't seen a rally course since July. Lora was in juniors when Rally started and didn't get to walk the course so she looked at the map and off they went. You could only do that with a poodle!! He now has 1 leg yeah!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I've got some small understanding of ring jargon but I laffed yesterday when I saw this thread.

'Total Dog'??? I had noooo idea what that was. But I'm guessin' now from the subsequent posts that it's some kinda' 'all round' category?? Maybe Conformation, Rally, Obd. and other sports??

After reading the OP over a couple of times I finally understood the rest of it. lol

'Cept for the group 3 part. 

Anyway . . a Rally leg I do understand! Excellent news and best of luck on the next two.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Super dooper congratulations, poodlesrule!..definitely something to brag about.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations to you all!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! It sounds like a great weekend.  Total dog is an awesome accomplishment.


----------

